# Gallery



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Are we likely to see a searchable gallery any time soon please ? There was a very good one before that we all used at some time.

David

+


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Stand by for a stony silence from the site owners.
An add-on IS available to enable media searching but for some reason they have decided not to install it.


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

David, 

We can already search the gallery use Google.com.

At Google, click on "images."

Enter:

site:shipsnostalgia.com followed by the name of the ship in quotes.

Or do this:

DuckDuckGo — Privacy, simplified. (DuckDuckGo.com)

Enter: !gi for Google Images. Then after that site:shipsnostalgia.com then the name of the ship in quotes.

73

DR
QTP NMF


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes I have previously tested the Google suggestion before, just tried again. There are results, sometimes, but they tend to be quite random. 
So, not quite what we are looking for.


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

Mad Landsman said:


> Yes I have previously tested the Google suggestion before, just tried again. There are results, sometimes, but they tend to be quite random.
> So, not quite what we are looking for.


I can't imagine how you think it gives you random results. There's not another search feature!

The most accurate results are generally first, but you can find others lower down.

I tried at random a ship that is in the gallery: "Framlington Court" and it found all the photos I knew about plus several I didn't know about.



site:shipsnostalgia.com "Framlington Court" - Google Search



In any event, I have found that the google web crawler usually works better than internal indexers, you mileage and consumption will probably vary.

73
DR


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Have just tried this method, & while it appears to be good for finding the photos, the details that went with it are not there. That`s a shame if researching details of a vessel.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

There is a very good site offering quality pictures of shipping. Just google www.shipphotos.co.uk. I have no connection with the site other than a viewer.
Some good outfits mentioned on there as well.

BW
J ? ?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Shipphoto.co.uk. A bit disappointing. Oriana 1995 ... 1. Oriana 1960.... 0!!!! Nieuw Amsterdam .... 0!!!!!!!
Searched for photos of my old ships.... 0!!!! Searched through 'Company', tried Denholm.... 0!!!!!

Most of the photos are recent ship. I will say that the quality seems to be very good and you can buy photos. Easier to search through 'Company' and ship 'Types' give you a better result. Yes, some nice photos, but a very slim pickings. The site has not been updated for over a year. 

Stephen


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

Ten photos posted today plus my six photos total sixteen photos, time ago this quantity of photos was a matter of minutes only, the site as per my humble opinion is not a friendly site we cannot find photos posted in the gallery for some specific ship or port this site seems a facebook or any other social media site as known today.

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

surveychile said:


> Ten photos posted today plus my six photos total sixteen photos, time ago this quantity of photos was a matter of minutes only, the site as per my humble opinion is not a friendly site we cannot find photos posted in the gallery for some specific ship or port this site seems a facebook or any other social media site as known today.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tomi.


Over at SH I have posted 25 photos over three days without a single response, and except for a warship expert who has got his attentive coterie, this lack of response seems to go for the other old SN members, like Gishja, Threebs and others as well. And though the resolution of the pictures as well as their size are excellent, finding the comments, if any, has been seriously difficult. The old SN nostalgia system of letting comments be present from the last one posted and available for reading back in time as you pleased was perfect - why can we not have that anywhere? I have been considering moving back to SN, but what I really would like is to go back to the _old_ SN. Stein, nowadays SJB.


----------



## old mariner (Aug 8, 2020)

i have posted images on the site without any problems - and have got replies i think if the subject matter is of interest to any one - they will reply - normally you get an alert on the top write


----------

